
A Curated List of Falsehoods Programmers Believe In - pul
https://github.com/kdeldycke/awesome-falsehood/blob/master/README.md
======
SCdF
This is amazing.

I don't think these kinds of lists are necessarily always true, or always
relevant, but I think they are great at provoking thought, and great at
reminding us that real life is impossible to cleanly codify into a computer
model.

~~~
majewsky
It's also important to remind people to not roll your own when battle-tested
libraries exist.

(The exception being, of course, building something for the sake of learning.
By all means, build your own date formatting functions, but don't put them in
production.)

~~~
rendall
Assuming that the library exactly serves the needs of the project without much
cruft, or the cost of rolling your own is higher than using a library all else
considered, and the library is well written and documented, then I agree.

As a completely unrelated aside, I wonder if there should be a "Falsehoods
programmers believe about libraries"

~~~
BerislavLopac
I'd certainly like to see "Falsehoods programmers believe about passwords".
And for that matter, "Falsehoods programmers believe about programming", and
possibly "Falsehoods programmers believe about falsehoods". ;)

------
BerislavLopac
Previous discussion of two years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13637102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13637102)

------
mitchtbaum
It would have useful overlap here, but an awesome "Falsehoods about
Programmers" would also be helpful.

------
face_mcgace
Addendum:

"This bug must come from backend" "This bug must come from frontend"

------
dboreham
"Falsehoods Believed by Programmers" ?

